
Agtech: Farming in Shipping Containers Makes a Local Farm Super Efficient - microgreensguy
https://microgreenology.com/ellicottville-greens/
======
microgreensguy
Farming in shipping containers may sounds impossible, but not for Sal, who
built his entire microgreen farm inside them.

